# Whent to start promoting your store?!



## aquaman (May 11, 2010)

Hy guys, in process off building my store i realized that one question show up : When to start promoting my store, before or after I have ready to go products in my hands, so the main part of the question is for submitting the site for google search engine and others like it. Well the problem show up after I realized that google need time to "come" to my site and check it.
Thanks a lot and sorry for my bad English


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: Whent to start promoting you store?!*

Start promoting it as soon as you have something to show. A picture of your first design(s) along with Coming Soon, is better than having nothing at all.


----------



## TopseyCret (Jun 4, 2010)

*Re: Whent to start promoting you store?!*

Start promoting ASAP, build a nice following so that people start to anticipate your official launch.


----------



## nosymbolrequired (Jun 29, 2009)

*Re: Whent to start promoting you store?!*

Hi all,

Promote as soon as you have something to show your target audience. A website with coming soon, however, will put people off forever, so make sure you have some graphics and a picture of what you will be bringing out. Also try and say when it will be ready so that people can visit your site on the day it opens....

Submit to google as soon as possible (when your coming soon page is complete). Google will not take too long to find you. However, submitting to google isnt really necessary anymore. Submit to directories such as dmoz and google will find you anyway, by the links to your site. 

Remember when building a site that the SEM SEO stuff should be completed while you are doing the website, and not after. It is no good having a great looking website with great products if no-one can find you....

hope this helps a bit...

Mark
Green clothing, Organic Cotton T-shirts and fairtrade t shirts, all by nosymbolrequired


----------



## LoriR7777 (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Whent to start promoting you store?!*

Definitely start promoting your store once you have a few things to show. The thing is, the site will never really be finished; you'll always be making changes. If you start now, even just promoting a "beta" version to colleagues and friends, you'll get some great feedback from them to address any issues now as you move further down the road. 

And I agree, do your SEO optimization now. There's nothing like trying to retrofit the whole site later!

Good luck!


----------



## ODEEWorld (Jun 17, 2010)

*Re: Whent to start promoting you store?!*

An important tip is to make sure your coming soon page is dialed in and complete. If there are a lot of broken links and incomplete pages that are "Under construction" it will turn off both people and Google anyway?


----------



## TeesForChange (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: Whent to start promoting you store?!*

You should definitely start promoting as soon as your site is up!And make sure to set up an email list so that you can let people know of your launch when your products are ready for sale on the site. Good luck!


----------



## caydipop (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: Whent to start promoting you store?!*

Definitely once the site is up and running. I wasnt intending to promote, but began adding my site to my email sig and put up a facebook to build a customer base, and got over 700 visits to my site in a few weeks with absolutely nothing on it. Now the hard part will be getting people to come back to the site.


----------



## smclean06 (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: Whent to start promoting you store?!*

Definitely as soon as you have SOMETHING up. Even just a few designs and a "coming soon."

Make sure you have a reminder for them to bookmark your page, or add you to Facebook/Twitter for updates, or even subscribe for email updates. That'll up your chances of them coming back once products ARE for sale.


----------



## aquaman (May 11, 2010)

*Re: Whent to start promoting you store?!*

Thank you guys, really helped, i was thinking to start promoting when I will have some products on my hand, but " coming soon" will really help


----------



## funkytshirts (Jul 26, 2010)

As soon as you have some content dude. so goole has some thing to crawl


----------

